# rainbow bridge



## nanny (Jul 19, 2012)

I am very sad to say my beloved Potatoes died on 6/13/12 not long after her best friend Meat followed her. both my Californians are gone but not forgotten in the short time they had with me they had a great life full of fun and treats we knew she was old and didn't have long but did not realize the impact it would have on him so on 6/27/12 meat passed away. our Rex we are not sure why but died on 7/2/12 we went to bed with happy bunny and woke to gone...... all will be missed but they each have a lovely gravestone over them that marks our backyard as they marked our hearts.ray: Goodbye for now our little bunny butt bunch we miss you guys and will take good care of Oreo the last bunny in the bunch.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 19, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. It is hard enough to loose one. I can't imagine what you must be going through. They were lucky to be with you. They're together at the Bridge and thinking of you with love and gratitude.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 19, 2012)

I had been wondering how they were doing but suspected it wasn't good, from the last time you posted.

But remember, every day they had after you bought them from the person selling them for meat was a day they wouldn't have had without you. And your kids have learned more about compassion & doing the best you can. You made a real difference in all 4 of their lives & I hope Oreo will continue to do well for many years.


----------



## nanny (Jul 27, 2012)

thank you all for the comments I miss them all Potatoes foot massages every night were our bonding time and my boy Meat with his belly rubs he loved so much lol he always gave me the "why is this lady doing that! God just sit through it then you get a treat and play time, just hold out for the play time!" and our pretty girl who we renamed before she died to Pez because she always dispensed little treats for everyone lol, wow I miss them all. But our Oreo is doing great and he loves having the run of upstairs and bunny land (the bunny yard outside) and the kids are playing with him all the time he is happy a mega chewer but a happy one he bites alot but I still love him


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It is hard to lose them. They are never here long enough


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 28, 2012)

You CAN stop the nips. Rabbits don't realize that hurts us furless creatures. Make a loud noise each time. If that doesn't work, add putting him away, &/or show who's boss in rabbit terms by holding his head still & down a little.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry for your losses. That's our problem too--all our buns are elderly except 2. We lost Coal in June, but knew it was coming as she was really slowing down and she was 13 1/2.


----------

